# Volume



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay...this is embarrasing question to ask, mostly because of the verbiage, but I am curious.

Do women care about the 'volume' of ejaculate from a man? As I've gotten older, I've definitely seen a reduction.... 

Wondering.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

There was a recent thread on this about a week ago with plenty of responses. You can search for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I haven't seen the "ejaculation thread" that was mentioned from last week, but I'd go out on a limb and assume less is better. I know that after morning sex my wife will put a pad in to soak up any semen that will leak out throughout the day. So my assumption would be that it can be gross to most women to have it leaking out into the panties, so they wouldn't mind having less deposited so long as the equipment is still working fine otherwise.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Side question: Do you think semen helps women? Do they benefit from the hormones that is passed to them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

According to MMSL yes they do. The more you have the more attractive you are to them. It's in their DNA.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I've read about the various health benefits of semen for women. However, I was posting about what I would guess a woman would prefer, using my wife as a guide. When we have sex, she likes the feel of it much better when we're doing it naturally than with a condom. So the assumption here is at some level she wants my sperm. But practically speaking, she has voiced that it can be a distraction from time to time when she has go out and about to run a lot of errands and the semen is pooling in her underwear throughout the day. 

My answer was from a purely practical standpoint and was not taking into account any benefits semen would have on women - whether it's for depression, health or as an intimate bond to keep each other connected.

Edit to add that I enjoy depositing as much inside my wife as possible. To me, more is better. To her, it appears that more is not always better - depending on what's on the schedule for the day.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Makes no difference to me, I love my man and don't care how much or little there is.


----------



## Leasel (Mar 30, 2013)

I couldn't care less. As long as everything down there is functioning properly, that's what's important.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

It gets deposited in my mouth (I swallow) or deposited vaginally. The amount does not bother me either way. I wear a panty liner daily no matter what. The vagina is always leaking something! 

I would like to know more about these benefits mentioned earlier in this thread. If there are any benefits. I will say that the bonding/intimacy is my benefit.

My H usually jokes and says I should have great hair and nails as a result of the amount of semen I am ingesting.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Supposedly, women receive a small bit of testosterone from semen.

No clue if there is any real research about this or just "something Athol Kay said" and therefore, fact to some people.

Having said that though, I love my husband's stuff! Anywhere on me or in me!


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Supposedly, women receive a small bit of testosterone from semen.
> 
> No clue if there is any real research about this or just "something Athol Kay said" and therefore, fact to some people.
> 
> Having said that though, I love my husband's stuff! Anywhere on me or in me!


Google the topic...it's true and there are tonnes of references. It's good for women.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Supposedly, women receive a small bit of testosterone from semen.
> 
> No clue if there is any real research about this or just "something Athol Kay said" and therefore, fact to some people.
> 
> Having said that though, I love my husband's stuff! Anywhere on me or in me!


According to a 2002 study, many of the hormones in semen (testosterone, estrogen, and prostaglandins) can be absorbed through the vagina. And these hormones have antidepressant effects.
http://www.beforeyoutakethatpill.com/2011/4/Gordon_2002.pdf

That paper references other papers. I have seen a blog post claim that one of the source papers measures over half of the testosterone present in semen can be absorbed through the vagina. But I haven't verified that claim.

Athol's right.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

tulsy said:


> Google the topic...it's true and there are tonnes of references. It's good for women.


Maybe that increased Testosterone is what keeps me being the good HD wife I am! 

Can you elaborate on what you found out through Google about it being good for us, sorry dont have tine to jump on now.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I just don't think they can separate the "what" is helpful.

Women in loving, sexually bonded relationships are less likely to be depressed (same is true for men).

The condom versus no condom thing could be indicitive of the state of the relationship...therefore, the lack of semen absorption due to condom use may not be the real culprit here.

Again...I don't care even if it is not true, I still love it.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> I just don't think they can separate the "what" is helpful.
> 
> Women in loving, sexually bonded relationships are less likely to be depressed (same is true for men).
> 
> ...


To quote the paper I linked to:
"To determine whether being in a relationship might affect depression scores, respondents were subdivided into two groups: those who were currently in a relationship with a member of the opposite sex (N=185) and those who were not (N=98). The BDI scores between females who were in a relationship (M=10.17; SD=8.46) and those that were not (M=12.11; SD=9.55) were not significantly different. Likewise, length of the relationship did not correlate with depressive symptoms. The only correlate of the relationship that approached significance was the frequency of sexual intercourse, which was inversely proportional to the length of the relationship (r=i .134; p=.07)."


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It is only ONE study of COLLEGE students.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Jax10 said:


> Okay...this is embarrasing question to ask, mostly because of the verbiage, but I am curious.
> 
> Do women care about the 'volume' of ejaculate from a man? As I've gotten older, I've definitely seen a reduction....
> 
> Wondering.


My husband has had nearly DRY orgasms a few times....he reaching near the big 50... the 1st time this happened , it worried me a bit...but I reminded myself how often we were doing it.. 

It is somehow "comforting" to me when there is more.....but not a hang up .... so long as he can get it UP and GO... I'm happy ...he's happy ....we're good.


----------



## code7600 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, my volume is now zero, after prostate was removed.
My wife seems happy that erections work again... and so
am I. I was impotent right after surgery.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

code7600 said:


> Well, my volume is now zero, after prostate was removed.
> My wife seems happy that erections work again... and so
> am I. I was impotent right after surgery.


Is sex still enjoyable?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> It is only ONE study of COLLEGE students.


True. But, it didn't support your hypothesis. My understanding of the scientific method is that one poses a hypothesis, and then tests the validity. The evidence will either support the hypothesis, or not support it. And if it doesn't support it, you certainly don't throw out the evidence.


----------



## code7600 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, sex is still very enjoyable... just different. Dry orgasms feel
different, but still nice. The internal squeeze and inevitability of
ejaculation is gone. I used to get 3 to 4 good pulses. Now, 2 or 3.
But, if you have a rising PSA score, definetly follow up. I think that
council about too much therapy after PSA testing was very wrong.
in my case, 2 uro's said oh, don't worry. Only went up 0.95 in a year.
I insisted on re-test of psa at 6 months, my annual rate now 1.76.
A needle biopsy found 2 of 12 cores positive, on one side. Biopsy on removal showed both sides involved. After surgery, I had to use 
injections in penis to get erections. Later, using viagra sufficed.
I can get it up again... and it feels great. Just don't orgasm every
time yet. I'm 18months out, some guys don't get functional until
24 months. Some ( about 30%) don't get erections, and have
penile implants. SOrry if TMI; check out Us TOO International Prostate Cancer Education & Support Network for more
info. There are good books on therapies - radiation, surgery,hormone.
also 'watchful waiting', since prostate cancer is usually slow.
I just couldn't do that.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect a zombie thread, but I was wondering a couple of things:

1.) Do the women here on TAM appreciate and enjoy when their partner has copious ejaculations? 

I find it cuts both ways, when I come inside my wife (vagina or mouth), if I ejaculate a large volume, she doesn't seem to enjoy that a whole lot. She doesn't like semen leaking out of her vajayjay for the next hour or two, and if there is too much shot into her mouth, she will tend to gag and spit it out. A smaller amount seems to be OK.

However, when I ejaculate ON her (or on me), she seems to really enjoy it, especially when there is a lot, she will laugh and comment on how much there is.

2.) Does anyone have any tips on increasing volume? I find that my orgasms are much more intense and enjoyable when I ejaculate a larger volume (more than say 4 or 5 squirts). 

I have tried abstaining, being very hydrated, and even lecithin supplements, which all seem to work OK, but I have found that the most effective way is to be very aroused, and/or have exended foreplay, which isn't always possible or practical.

Any other tips would be welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

I prefer less volume. It's not really enjoyable leaking the next day.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wife and I joke about who gets the wet spots.....


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Laila8 said:


> I prefer less volume. It's not really enjoyable leaking the next day.


Leaking the next day does not bother me at all, thats what panty liners are for. When Im leaking out my lover the next day, it makes me daydream about what we did last night. Its a nice feeling.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Leaking the next day does not bother me at all, thats what panty liners are for. When Im leaking out my lover the next day, it makes me daydream about what we did last night. Its a nice feeling.


My ex wife felt just like that too until she decided she liked my sons teachers leaking out more...My SO is the exact opposite, but she swallows, so it's all good


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> My ex wife felt just like that too until she decided she liked my sons teachers leaking out more...My SO is the exact opposite, but she swallows, so it's all good


Yikes! Your sons teacher?? 

I swallow too, and I couldnt care less about the volume.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

code7600 said:


> Well, my volume is now zero, after prostate was removed.
> My wife seems happy that erections work again... and so
> am I. I was impotent right after surgery.


Similar situation here. Not a full removal. Just a resection. 'Routor router' 
I kind of miss the visual money shot. DW is happy not to have to deal with semen leaking the next day. 
Orgasm feels similar but I can tell there is a difference.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> *Yikes! Your sons teacher*??
> 
> I swallow too, and I couldnt care less about the volume.


Yep. I'm a classic nice guy, and it was the last boundary that I hadn't already caved on in an otherwise disasterous marriage. I divorced her.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

It seems to matter to my wife. She says I'm the only man she has been with that has a lot of volume and she loves it. 
Even if it is an inconvenience due to leaking out or her finding it difficult to swallow it all. I guess it is a mental thing for her... this somehow means I am more manly or something.. She has also talked about it making her feel more like a woman, that she is a good lover if she makes me cum a lot. I certainly cum a lot more with her then if I do it myself!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

So far, it would appear that with respect to cumming inside her (mouth or p*ssy), my wife seems to be in the minority compared to other TAM females or female partners of TAM men...


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

Jax10 said:


> Okay...this is embarrasing question to ask, mostly because of the verbiage, but I am curious.
> 
> Do women care about the 'volume' of ejaculate from a man? As I've gotten older, I've definitely seen a reduction....
> 
> Wondering.


I don't! but that might be because I do my man until he dry-ejaculates. It is rewarding, however, when he has a fat payload. Makes me beam with feminine pride!

***If you are experiencing dry ejaculations without being "milked dry", please check in with physician to ensure you don't have "retrograde ejaculation" which can signal health problems.


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I haven't seen the "ejaculation thread" that was mentioned from last week, but I'd go out on a limb and assume less is better. I know that after morning sex my wife will put a pad in to soak up any semen that will leak out throughout the day. So my assumption would be that it can be gross to most women to have it leaking out into the panties, so they wouldn't mind having less deposited so long as the equipment is still working fine otherwise.


to me, it's not gross at all, I actually enjoy the reminders that I did a good deed for me and my best friend <3 Same deal for raw upper lip from protecting him during oral from my teeth. LOVE that reminder the next day!


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

Thound said:


> Side question: Do you think semen helps women? Do they benefit from the hormones that is passed to them?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Studies have shown that semen has a small anti-depressant effect on women who take it unprotected....unless you take into account confounding features of such studies, as this blogger does:

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/unique-everybody-else/201209/semen-antidepressant-think-again

In my experience, I take the semen most happily when I am already in a high-mood. and that's when it has it's most happy effects. Hot damn, this thread is making me crave a sweet, salty payload RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I just don't think they can separate the "what" is helpful.
> 
> Women in loving, sexually bonded relationships are less likely to be depressed (same is true for men).
> 
> ...


I love the scientific attitude in this post, and I love the sexual freedom in it even more. Rock on, Faithful!


----------

